# Direct TV HD intermittent signal loss



## HD213 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello all, been with Direct TV for over 10 years because cable kept going out. I have a H20-600 and started loose the signal on some HD channels starting with pixalization and then a black screen for over a year now. If you switch to the low defination channel and come back to HD channel after a few minutes it comes back . Last year they told me I needed a service call to troubleshoot the problem and I would be charged. I said forget about it and lived with the problem hoping it would go away. Since it has gotten worse and over the phone last week Direct TV says my signal strength is OK and sent me a new H20 FREE , but I have to commit to a 2 year contract. OK if it solves the problem
First H20 received a few days ago was a reconditioned H20-100 manufactured 08/06 with no B-Band converter in the box. I called and complained about the reconditioned equipment and missing parts .They said they do not know what is being shipped from their wearhouse, bullsh... I sent it back and requested a H21. Received another reconditioned unit H20-100. It's going back tomorrow. What a scam. I guess I 'm just venting but I am not installing a box that is reconditioned. 
Did anyone have this problem and any advice on troubeshooting, etc.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Replacement boxes are all reconditioned boxes - particularly if they're being sent for free to replace a box that is more than a few weeks old.


----------



## Bsquared (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not sure why it would matter if you have a reconditioned unit if it works, and it was free.

I have two H20's and have not had any issues like you describe.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you want a new box then you'll have to pay for it...


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a h20-600 whit the same problem it is only on the mpeg 2 HD channels.
It was in the living room i called and they replaced with a hr20-100 and left
the h20. later i moved it to the bedroom and had it activated. Mine has no problem
with SD or new HD mpeg 4. it is good enough for the bedroom and it has a really
nice ota tuner.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HD213 said:


> Last year they told me I needed a service call to troubleshoot the problem and I would be charged.


You're going to wish you hadn't suffered for all that time. You will almost certainly need a service call to tinker with the aiming of your dish. Problems like that are not fixed with different receivers and the chances that the problem will permanently correct itself vanishingly small.

Welcome to the world of Ka band TV.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

HD213 said:


> .....Direct TV says my signal strength is OK and sent me a new H20 FREE .....


Why don't you post what your signals are transponder-by-transponder on 103(c), and we'll make sure that's correct?

Have you considered that your problems with the -600 may be heat-related? What happens after it's been totally unplugged until room temperature and re-started?

Have you already sent back the original H20-600?

If you want a new H21, the only way to get one is to buy it yourself. Costco, Best Buy, etc. There's two Costco's in the Newark area, if you're a member....


----------



## eakes (Sep 22, 2007)

There is no guarantee that a new box will work better than a reconditioned one. As a matter of fact I would rather have the reconditioned one since 'infant mortality' failing parts will have been replaced.

Last year I bought a new H20. It failed within 5 days - video would freeze but audio continued to track the program. Direct replaced it with a reconditioned unit and have had no problems.

Pending posting of your transponder signal strength readings, it does sound as if the antenna needs tweaking.


----------



## HD213 (Mar 27, 2008)

eakes said:


> There is no guarantee that a new box will work better than a reconditioned one. As a matter of fact I would rather have the reconditioned one since 'infant mortality' failing parts will have been replaced.
> 
> Last year I bought a new H20. It failed within 5 days - video would freeze but audio continued to track the program. Direct replaced it with a reconditioned unit and have had no problems.
> 
> Pending posting of your transponder signal strength readings, it does sound as if the antenna needs tweaking.


I will check this weekend and post signal strength readings on monday. thanks for all the replys. Also I will not install the reconditioned H20-100 untill someone says strength is OK. In addition second receiver came with a complete set of cables and a Rev-3 B-Band converter. Must be newer because mine is a Rev-2.


----------



## HD213 (Mar 27, 2008)

eakes said:


> There is no guarantee that a new box will work better than a reconditioned one. As a matter of fact I would rather have the reconditioned one since 'infant mortality' failing parts will have been replaced.
> 
> Last year I bought a new H20. It failed within 5 days - video would freeze but audio continued to track the program. Direct replaced it with a reconditioned unit and have had no problems.
> 
> Pending posting of your transponder signal strength readings, it does sound as if the antenna needs tweaking.


Took awhile but here are my Sat readings this morning, it was a cloudy morning and I am in North Jersey. I have no idea what they should be

119
1~8	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A

9~16	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A

17~24	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	84	97	94

25~32	92 94	94	94	94	94	60	95

99b
1~8	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A

9~16	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A

17~24	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A

25~32	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A

110
1~8	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	94

9~16	N/A 94	N/A	95	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A

17~24	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	84	97	94

25~32	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A

101
1~8	88 82	80	94	73	88	83	94

9~16	81 86	84	96	82	96	87	96

17~24	82 100	80	94	84	97	87	96

25~32	85 95	90	0	93	95	87	96

103a
1~8	0 0	0	0	0	0	N/A	N/A

9~16	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	89	0

17~24	80 75	88	0	53	0	93	71

25~32	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A

103b
1~8	84 44	80	45	82	44	78	46

9~16	84 47	81	48	84	50	N/A	N/A

17~24	80 N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	69	N/A	N/A

25~32	N/A N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A


----------

